# Bags/Eyes



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

W hen I get up in the am, I've started having bags under eyes. Dad had them. I looked on Dr. Oz site; only thing I could find was Prep H. A while back, I saw on Dr. Oz, something he said someone in Detroit told him to use. I've searched his site and found nothing about that. How do you people deal w/this?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Sure.. you can use Prep H to shrink the swelling,
but you should also treat the cause.

The norms are lower salt, more water..water..water!
And get the blood moving in that area.
The bags come as the muscles of the face weaken and cannot move the blood (with the fluids) around like they used to.

So.. facial exercises!
Lift your eyebrows high and then lift your lower lids up.
Hold you finger to your eyebrow and then try to blink.

There are a lot of other exercises for that area of the face.
Getting the muscles toned up and the blood flowing will stop the fluid from building up there.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Eye bags can run in families and there's really nothing that makes much of a difference except plastic surgery - which my MIL had done because her eye bags were so awful. They hung clear down into the middle of her cheeks and they were very dark. Her Father and her siblings all have the exact same eye bags and they tried everything to get rid of them or help them to look better with nothing helping.....plastic surgery was their answer, although I am not recommending that to you. Just saying some eye bags won't be helped by chickenista's advice above....


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

An eye doctor once told me that one cause is allergies. To that extent he told me to wash my eyelids once a day by dampening a washcloth with hot water, adding baby (no tears) soap to the washcloth and rubbing it on the eyelids, then rinsing with water as hot as is comfortable. He also mentioned soaking a washcloth in water as hot as I can tolerate and placing on the closed eyes, preferably while lying down. Apparently this procedure can get the blood flowing in the area around the eyes.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

There is a roller thing that you can buy to massage as well as apply eye cream 
I had just seen one on TV and when I was at walmart I saw another brand. 
It was less than $5 in a clearance bin. It runs in our family too and my sister
has already had surgery for hers. Looks much better but I hope I can avoid it.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the good advice. IMO they're not serious for surgery. Will try all of these ideas.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well, Sandra here is another bit of 'free' advice--- how about tea bags? dunked in hot water (and cooled--- lol!!) placed over eyes for a couple of minutes.

What about the old remedy of cuke slices?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

sherry in maine Thanks for advice. I don''t always have cukes in house. I'd forgotten about tea bags. The reason I was drawn to advice about more water, is I pretty much stay dehydrated. This will help me stay hydrated. One time, before bags, I started drinking a glass of water an hour; I felt so good the next day. No pain.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Chronic sinus congestion can cause dark circles and bags. Allergies are often the culprit. Locally harvested honey can help build immunity to local pollen if that is the cause.


----------

